

Ask HN: Receiving Payments Outside of USA for SaaS - dalehurley1

Hi HN Followers<p>I love this site and the contributors.<p>Quick question: When testing a SaaS side project what reoccurring payment systems do you use if you are outside of the USA?<p>For instance in the US&#x2F;Canada there is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;<p>Is there anything similar available to international companies, particularly Australia?<p>Dale
======
jvvlimme
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/](https://www.braintreepayments.com/)

Haven't used them myself but seen some positive reviews for them.

------
sendloop
Take a look at FastSpring.com

Commission is high compared to alternatives but they handle fraud and
invoicing. Their "front-end" pages are highly customisable.

~~~
dictum
They have a dedicated service for SaaS companies, Saasy
([https://saasy.com](https://saasy.com))

------
workhere-io
[https://www.paymill.com/](https://www.paymill.com/)

Edit: Not sure they support Australia, actually.

------
t0
[https://gumroad.com](https://gumroad.com) should be what you're looking for.

~~~
dalehurley1
It is interesting - though the details of subscriptions seems to be limited.
Changing the subscription looks to be a manual process. Fees are high too, 5%
+$.025 per a transaction is very high.

------
nreece
Have a look at Pin: [https://pin.net.au](https://pin.net.au)

------
taproot
Word of advice: australians love and trust paypal. (ecom perception)

~~~
dalehurley1
Really? Could you please expand on why "Australians love and trust PayPal"?

I thought that there was issues with early stage apps using PayPal which is
why the likes of Stripe popped up. Especially around reoccurring payments. I
may be wrong.

~~~
pathy
I believe he means that the (Australian) customers love PayPal, not the
merchants.

It might be a disadvantage for the merchant to use PayPal but the customers in
Australia on a whole may prefer PayPal to other payment solutions online. The
perception that it is safe or what not. If the customers don't perceive your
service as a safe option they probably will not buy your product.

